# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Dentinox mast

## ivana_4

*dentinox mast za nicanje zubića*

jel ko proba? pomaže li?

----------


## daddycool

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/21084-P...light=dentinox

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/2099-Zu...light=dentinox

----------

